# 21rs Privacy Curtain



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Got this idea from Dean at the PNW rally and modified it to use in our 21rs.

We found curtain slider rods (similar to the ones used for the shower curtain in the bathroom) from Boater's World. They are bendable and we shaped them into a U. One side runs along the ceiling next to the bunks and curves in front of the exterior door. The other side runs along the ceiling next to the stove and ends at the bathroom door. We put up a cloth shower curtain.

At night we pull the curtain in front of the bunks so the kids don't have the light in their eyes. We pull it across the other side if someone wants to dress while others are up at the table. It gives more room to dress than the bathroom when you have a trailer full of people shy When not in use, the curtain is pulled back by the bunks behind the bathroom door.

Had a trial run for a weekend and it worked great. Thanks Dean.
H.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Sounds like a great mod! Even though there are only 4 of us, we could definately use some extra "private" space for changing. This may be something we need to look into. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Excellent mod. Did you use one? or two strips? Is this it? Shower track? It says it's 72".


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think Camping479 did the same and posted a pic to his 21rs. It is a good idea, dressing in the bathroom is impossible.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

This is what we did;









Gives us a lot more privacy.

Mike


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

campntn....yes, that is what we used and it did take two (need to cut off part).
H.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great idea. Looks like I will taking a trip to the local hardware store again. They are starting to get to know me on a 1st name bases now
















Thor


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks for finding the track. We have been wanting to do the same thing but I could not find a track I liked at any of the local stores.

Another order, for another mod.......

Jared

PS. If I had been forward thinking I would have simply used the track I removed from the shower when I put in the door. Oh-well, at least I saved the curtain so the pattern will match.


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Thor...local hardware store probably won't have this...Home Depot had no clue what we wanted...just happened to see it at Boaters World. Ordered it on line since we wanted two.
H.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

one reason we ditched the 26rs was the bathroom size. The 27 has a HUGE bathroom but the folding door is coming out and a real sliding door is going in.

John


----------



## skywaterbanjo (Jun 6, 2005)

I am going to add the tracks to my 21RS and was wondering... Do you know if Keystone will sell extra shower curtains so the fabric matches?


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I haven't done it yet, but I'm gonna try this: I've ordered a pleated shower door. Then I'm gonna take the leftover shower curtain and the rod and ceiling mount them in the "hall". Basically from just a lil to the left of the bathroom door straight across. It is nearly as wide as the hall and should get the same job done. When opened it nearly intersects with the microwave.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

campntn said:


> I haven't done it yet, but I'm gonna try this: I've ordered a pleated shower door. Then I'm gonna take the leftover shower curtain and the rod and ceiling mount them in the "hall". Basically from just a lil to the left of the bathroom door straight across. It is nearly as wide as the hall and should get the same job done. When opened it nearly intersects with the microwave.
> [snapback]39397[/snapback]​


That is exactly what we want to do. In the 28 it would close off the area around the front door. I kept the shower curtain but got rid on the rod. Now I need to get another one.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Jared, I like to use the bunk area for dressing, but a curtain is a thought. You have a hard time drying off and puttin any clothes on in the bathroom too. Its like doing it in a box.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Jared, I like to use the bunk area for dressing, but a curtain is a thought. You have a hard time drying off and puttin any clothes on in the bathroom too. Its like doing it in a box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The biggest problem my wife had was moving from the bathroom to the bunk room and ensuring the boys shades were closed. When I do the curtain mod, she can close the buck door and the curtain and use the entire front door alcove. This also provides access to the wardrobe. If only I had not gotten rid of the curtain rod.

Jared


----------



## chipb43 (Mar 22, 2004)

I was thinking of using some kind of curtain track for outside the bunks. I found this place online that will make it by the foot.

Ceiling Track

I am guessing the bunk opening is around 3-4 feet which is around $15. Not sure what the accessories are needed for on the same page. The extender I understand but I would call about the others.


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Just a word of caution to the 21rs owners that put the curtain between the bathroom door and the microwave....the stove is there!

This is the reason we used the U design, so we could move the curtain away from the stove when we wanted to use the stove. Privacy isn't worth much if it's flaming









Not sure where the stove is located in the other Outbacks. Please be careful...kids love to pull the curtain.
H.


----------

